# HPIJS and HPLIB split?

## rabello

Hi, I was wondering if there are plans to integrate support for HPLIP in Gentoo. A few HP printers are only supported from the later, like the All-in-one ones, which no longer have support maintained in HPIJS. This is at least the impression I got by looking at http://hpinkjet.sf.net recently.

----------

## snakeroot

Yes.

See this bug report and this forum thread at the HP inkjet sourceforge project

----------

## zoid

Does anyone have an info on the progress of the hplip ebuild?  Or can anyone give me any pointers on how I can install it without an ebuild?  I've tried following the instructions at http://hpinkjet.sf.net/ but get errors about sane not being found when I run make install.  Do I have to install sane even though I don't have a scanner?

----------

## TheEggman

I have created an ebuild that works for me.  I just installed hplip using this ebuild and had no troubles.  I had to patch the hplip Makefile.in so that it didn't try to do funny things outside of the portage sandbox.  The hplip.rc file is an initscript that seems to work okay for me.  It starts everything up without any troubles and I can print just fine.  It seems that it has some problems shutting hpssd.py down sometimes, though.  But I didn't take the time to figure out what I did wrong, I just hacked it up well enough that it run the daemons and allow me to print.  Who cares if the service doesn't shut down properly at reboot?  (Unless you are dropping to single-user.  :Cool:   )

Here is the ebuild:

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="HP Linux Imaging and Printing system.  Provides CUPS drivers and connectivity to HP printers and multi-function devices."

HOMEPAGE="http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="BSD"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="usb scanner X cups foomaticdb"

DEPEND="scanner? (>=media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.9)

scanner? (|| (X? >=media-gfx/xsane-0.89 )>=media-gfx/sane-frontends-1.0.9 )

net-analyzer/net-snmp

cups? ( net-print/cups )

usb? ( dev-libs/libusb sys-apps/hotplug )

dev-python/PyQt

dev-python/sip

net-print/foomatic-filters

foomaticdb? ( net-print/foomatic-db-engine )"

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   cd ${S}

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/hplip-make.patch

}

src_compile() {

   ./configure \

      --host=${CHOST} \

      --prefix=/usr \

      --infodir=/usr/share/info \

      --mandir=/usr/share/man || die "configure failed"

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

src_install() {

   # create these directories since the Makefile doesn't do it itself

   dodir /etc/sane.d

   dodir /etc/init.d

   dodir /usr/lib/sane

   

   make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

   exeinto /etc/init.d

   doexe ${FILESDIR}/hplip.rc hplip

}

pkg_postinst() {

   einfo "To use the hpijs driver with CUPS you may need to run"

   einfo "/usr/share/hplip/probe to detect your hardware.  Then restart hplip"

   einfo "and cups, in that order."

}

```

You will need to files: hplip-make.patch and hplip.rc in the files directory of the ebuild.  Here they are:

First, hplip-make.patch:

```

--- Makefile.in   2005-03-13 14:21:23.000000000 -0500

+++ Makefile.in.new   2005-03-13 14:41:00.000000000 -0500

@@ -1675,12 +1675,15 @@

 #

 #       Do full install if not rpm_install.

    if [ "$(rpm_install)" = "no" ]; then \

-      ln -sf $(libdir)/$(SOLONG) $(sanedir)/$(SONOVER); \

-      ln -sf $(libdir)/$(SOLONG) $(sanedir)/$(SOSHORT); \

-      ln -sf $(libdir)/$(SOLONG) $(sanedir)/$(SOLONG); \

+      ln -sf $(DESTDIR)$(libdir)/$(SOLONG) $(DESTDIR)$(sanedir)/$(SONOVER); \

+      ln -sf $(DESTDIR)$(libdir)/$(SOLONG) $(DESTDIR)$(sanedir)/$(SOSHORT); \

+      ln -sf $(DESTDIR)$(libdir)/$(SOLONG) $(DESTDIR)$(sanedir)/$(SOLONG); \

       if ! grep ^hpaio /etc/sane.d/dll.conf >/dev/null 2>/dev/null ; then \

          echo "Adding hpaio entry to /etc/sane.d/dll.conf." ; \

-         echo hpaio >>/etc/sane.d/dll.conf ; \

+         if [ $(DESTDIR) != "" ] ; then \

+            cp /etc/sane.d/dll.conf $(DESTDIR)/etc/sane.d/dll.conf; \

+         fi; \

+         echo hpaio >>$(DESTDIR)/etc/sane.d/dll.conf ; \

       fi \

    fi

 

@@ -1712,7 +1715,8 @@

 #       Do full install if not rpm_install.

    if [ "$(rpm_install)" = "no" ]; then \

       if [ -d $(ICON_PATH) ]; then \

-         ln -sf $(DESTDIR)$(icondir)/$(ICON_FILE) $(ICON_PATH)/$(ICON_FILE); \

+         test -d $(DESTDIR)$(ICON_PATH) || $(mkdir_p) $(DESTDIR)$(ICON_PATH); \

+         ln -sf $(DESTDIR)$(icondir)/$(ICON_FILE) $(DESTDIR)$(ICON_PATH)/$(ICON_FILE); \

       fi \

    fi

 #

```

And finally, hplip.rc:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

#

# Startup/shutdown script for HPLIP 

#

# Note, this script file must start before cupsd.

depend() {

    before cupsd

    after hotplug

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting hpiod"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/hpiod

   eend $?

        ebegin "Starting hpssd"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/share/hplip/hpssd.py -- >/dev/null 2>&1

   eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping hpiod"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/hpiod

   eend $?

        ebegin "Stopping hpssd"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile /var/run/hpssd.pid

        for pidfile in /var/run/*; do

      case "$( basename $pidfile )" in 

             hpguid-*.pid)

                   read pid < $pidfile

                   kill $pid

                   rm $pidfile

      esac

        done

   eend $RETVAL

}

```

I setup the PORTDIR_OVERLAY variable in /etc/make.confn to be "/usr/local/portage" and then I did a "mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-print/hplip/files" to mae the directory structure.  Put the ebuild in the /usr/local/portage/net-print/hplip directory and the .patch and .rc file in the /usr/local/portage/net-print/hplip/files directory.

I'm not sure how the source fetch process will work since I manually downloaded the hplip-0.8.8.tar.gz off of the hpinkjet.sf.net site and put it in my /usr/portage/distfiles dir.  If you get a fetch error, just download it manually.

Hope this helps you out.

----------

## zoid

I tried this out but got the following error when running emerge hplip:

```
Calculating dependencies   visible(): invalid cat/pkg-v: net-print/hplip

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "hplip" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

!!! Problem in net-print/hplip dependencies.

!!! invalid CPV: net-print/hplip exceptions
```

This is the 1st time I've tried to build an unofficial ebuild so I may well be missing something.  I did try adding 

```
net-print/hplip ~x86
```

 to my package.keywords file. Any suggestions?

----------

## cglackin

 *zoid wrote:*   

> I tried this out but got the following error when running emerge hplip:
> 
> ```
> Calculating dependencies   visible(): invalid cat/pkg-v: net-print/hplip
> 
> ...

 

Use the following to temporarily accept a masked ebuild:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge hplip
```

I haven't tried this ebuild yet. Please let us know how it went.

----------

## zoid

 *cglackin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Use the following to temporarily accept a masked ebuild:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Doesn't this have the same effect as adding the package to package.keywords?

Anyway, I tried it with the same results.

----------

## cglackin

Either way should have worked really.

Run the following command:

```
equery which hplip
```

It should return: 

```
/usr/local/portage/net-print/hplip/hplip-0.8.8.ebuild
```

I just got this ebuild to install without error with a PSC 1210 All-In-One.

So far, printing with CUPS seems fine. I'm going to work on scanning now

with SANE and Kooka.

----------

## cglackin

Just wanted to say Thank You, Eggman. 

That ebuild and init script worked great for my PSC 1210 All-In-One.

Printing works fine in KDE with CUPS.

Scanning works great in KDE with Kooka.

I didn't have any shutdown problems with the init script either.

The HP Device Manager started up without hesitation, and showed

the ink levels properly. 

I'm running the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r6 kernel with UDEV.

KDE 3.3.2

CUPS 1.1.23-r1

Kooka 0.44

As of this morning, with an emerge sync, 'emerge -pv world' is only

showing about 5 packages to upgrade.

sys-apps/texinfo-4.8 [4.7-r1] 

sys-devel/gettext-0.14.1 [0.12.1-r2] 

sys-devel/gnuconfig-20050223 [20040214] 

sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r11 [1.60-r9] 

dev-lang/perl-5.8.5-r5 [5.8.5-r4]

----------

## zoid

Ok, I'm getting further with this.  I'd named my file "hplip.ebuild" instead of "hplip-0.8.8.ebuild"

Using this I managed to emerge all the required dependencies, but then got an error about the package manifest not found when it started on hplip itself.  I fixed this with:

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-print/hplip/hplip-0.8.8.ebuild digest
```

However, now I get the following error:

```

 * Applying hplip-make.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: hplip-make.patch!

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.8.8/temp/hplip-make.patch-28229.out

!!! ERROR: net-print/hplip-0.8.8 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 397, Exitcode 0

!!! Failed Patch: hplip-make.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

/var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.8.8/temp/hplip-make.patch-28229.out is as follows:

```
***** hplip-make.patch *****

============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 < /usr/local/portage/net-print/hplip/files/hplip-make.patch

============================

patching file Makefile.in

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1675.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 1715.

2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file Makefile.in.rej

============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 < /usr/local/portage/net-print/hplip/files/hplip-make.patch

============================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Makefile.in   2005-03-13 14:21:23.000000000 -0500

|+++ Makefile.in.new   2005-03-13 14:41:00.000000000 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 < /usr/local/portage/net-print/hplip/files/hplip-make.patch

============================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Makefile.in   2005-03-13 14:21:23.000000000 -0500

|+++ Makefile.in.new   2005-03-13 14:41:00.000000000 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 < /usr/local/portage/net-print/hplip/files/hplip-make.patch

============================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Makefile.in   2005-03-13 14:21:23.000000000 -0500

|+++ Makefile.in.new   2005-03-13 14:41:00.000000000 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 < /usr/local/portage/net-print/hplip/files/hplip-make.patch

============================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- Makefile.in   2005-03-13 14:21:23.000000000 -0500

|+++ Makefile.in.new   2005-03-13 14:41:00.000000000 -0500

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

```

Any ideas what to try next?

----------

## cglackin

Most likely the patchfile formatting is a little 'off' after

cutting and pasting the text in EggMan's post.

Probably spaces at the end of lines instead of newlines.

Open up the patchfile using 'nano -w' and clean it up by pressing

enter at the end of each line in your patchfile. Then hit the

delete key to bring the next line up. You will probably see an

extra space at the beginning of the line. Delete that space.

I did not cut and paste the text, only because I wanted to

see what else was in the Makefile.in. I changed the Makefile.in

from the source manually, saved it under Makefile.in.new, and 

generated a new 'diff'.

In the end, my new 'diff' looked exactly like EggMan's anyway, so the

patch he posted does work.

----------

## zoid

 *cglackin wrote:*   

> Most likely the patchfile formatting is a little 'off' after
> 
> cutting and pasting the text in EggMan's post.
> 
> Probably spaces at the end of lines instead of newlines.
> ...

 

I tried this with no luck I'm afraid.  The formatting was ok when I checked it. Cglackin, you say your patch was exactly the same as EggMans?  How would I go about trying to create one myself?  What does the patch do anyway and could I get away with not using it?

----------

## neoch

I submitted a new ebuild for hplip 0.9: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73709#c20

----------

## smerf

Hi,

I've downloaded announced ebuild and put it into my /usr/portage/net-print. After issuing:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge hplip
```

whole package builds properly, but at the and (in the install stage) it fails with access violation:

```
make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/work/hplip-0.9'

test -z "/usr/lib/cups/backend" || mkdir -p -- "/usr/lib/cups/backend"

  /bin/sh ./libtool --mode=install /bin/install -c 'hp' '/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp'

/bin/install -c hp /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp

/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp': Permission denied

make[2]: *** [install-cupsPROGRAMS] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/work/hplip-0.9'

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/work/hplip-0.9'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
```

I haven't enough knowledge/skills/time to fix it. Can you tell me what I'm doing wrong (maybe problem with the ebuild itself?)

Thanks in advance

----------

## neoch

 *smerf wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I've downloaded announced ebuild and put it into my /usr/portage/net-print. After issuing:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

First don't put the downloaded ebuild into /usr/portage/net-print! They'll be deleted during your next emerge sync.... Put the ebuild in your local portage, ie /usr/local/portage/net-print...

Second don't install any ebuild with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86". Put something like

```
net-print/hplip ~x86
```

 into /etc/portage/package.keywords

Now, cups is installed? If not try adding the flag "cups" into your /etc/make.conf

If cups is already installed try to check if you have write permissions into /usr/lib/cups/backend/...Last edited by neoch on Fri Apr 01, 2005 3:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zoid

Neoch, your ebuild works perfectly for me.  One thing though, when I run the toolbox as root I can access all the info about my printer, but not when I run it as a normal user. The printer shows up with a cross next to it.  Do you know how I can open the toolkit properly as a normal user?Last edited by zoid on Sun Apr 03, 2005 8:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smerf

 *neoch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> First don't put the downloaded ebuild into /usr/portage/net-print! They'll be deleted during your next emerge sync.... Put the ebuild in your local portage, ie /usr/local/portage/net-print...
> 
> Second don't install any ebuild with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86". Put something like
> ...

 

Well, first two hints were useful, thanks. Yes, I have cups installed and configured with another printer (and I have 'cups' in my USE), and it's not a problem with permissions (checked before posting first message). I'll keep trying to get this work  :Smile: 

----------

## sliwowitz

I have the same problem as smerf mentioned.

```
make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/work/hplip-0.9'

test -z "/usr/lib/cups/backend" || mkdir -p -- "/usr/lib/cups/backend"

  /bin/sh ./libtool --mode=install /bin/install -c 'hp' '/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp'

/bin/install -c hp /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp

/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp': Permission denied

make[2]: *** [install-cupsPROGRAMS] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/work/hplip-0.9'

make[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/work/hplip-0.9'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-print/hplip-0.9 failed.

!!! Function einstall, Line 524, Exitcode 2

!!! einstall failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-net-print_-_hplip-0.9-24859.log"

open_wr:   /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp
```

Anyone knows how to fix that one?

----------

## vess

Same problem.  Access Violaion on /usr/lib/backend/hp.  I have access to it.  I've tried chmod 777, but I keep geting the error.

----------

## dvdv

Same problem here:

```

...

>>> Install hplip-0.9 into /var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/image/ category net-print

Making install in prnt/hpijs

...

make  install-exec-hook

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/work/hplip-0.9'

if [ "yes" = "no" ]; then \

   ln -sf /var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/image//usr/lib/libsane-hpaio.so.1.0.0 /var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/image//usr/lib/sane/libsane-hpaio.so; \

   ln -sf /var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/image//usr/lib/libsane-hpaio.so.1.0.0 /var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/image//usr/lib/sane/libsane-hpaio.so.1; \

   ln -sf /var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/image//usr/lib/libsane-hpaio.so.1.0.0 /var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/image//usr/lib/sane/libsane-hpaio.so.1.0.0; \

   if ! grep ^hpaio /etc/sane.d/dll.conf >/dev/null 2>/dev/null ; then \

      echo "Adding hpaio entry to /etc/sane.d/dll.conf." ; \

      echo hpaio >>/etc/sane.d/dll.conf ; \

   fi \

fi

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/hplip-0.9/work/hplip-0.9'

test -z "/usr/lib/cups/backend" || mkdir -p -- "/usr/lib/cups/backend"

  /bin/sh ./libtool --mode=install /bin/install -c 'hp' '/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp'

/bin/install -c hp /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp

ACCESS DENIED open_wr:   /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp

/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp': Permission denied

make[2]: *** [install-cupsPROGRAMS] Error 1

```

----------

## nullTrace

zoid,

       I don't know if you have gotten that patch to work or not but I found that the patch posted previously has the right fixes in it but the lines

at which it fixes are not the same in the hplip package file that I have so I created a new patch with the correct lines. Maybe we got a different source package that has a slightly different Makefile (extra comments maybe?) Anyways heres the new patch:

```

*** Makefile.in   Wed Apr  6 14:40:33 2005

--- /root/Makefile.in.orig   Wed Apr  6 14:49:24 2005

***************

*** 1674,1687 ****

  install-exec-hook:

  #

  #       Do full install if not rpm_install.

     if [ "$(rpm_install)" = "no" ]; then \

!       ln -sf $(libdir)/$(SOLONG) $(sanedir)/$(SONOVER); \

!       ln -sf $(libdir)/$(SOLONG) $(sanedir)/$(SOSHORT); \

!       ln -sf $(libdir)/$(SOLONG) $(sanedir)/$(SOLONG); \

        if ! grep ^hpaio /etc/sane.d/dll.conf >/dev/null 2>/dev/null ; then \

           echo "Adding hpaio entry to /etc/sane.d/dll.conf." ; \

!          echo hpaio >>/etc/sane.d/dll.conf ; \

        fi \

     fi

  

  install-data-hook:

--- 1674,1690 ----

  install-exec-hook:

  #

  #       Do full install if not rpm_install.

     if [ "$(rpm_install)" = "no" ]; then \

!       ln -sf $(DESTDIR)$(libdir)/$(SOLONG) $(DESTDIR)$(sanedir)/$(SONOVER); \

!       ln -sf $(DESTDIR)$(libdir)/$(SOLONG) $(DESTDIR)$(sanedir)/$(SOSHORT); \

!       ln -sf $(DESTDIR)$(libdir)/$(SOLONG) $(DESTDIR)$(sanedir)/$(SOLONG); \

        if ! grep ^hpaio /etc/sane.d/dll.conf >/dev/null 2>/dev/null ; then \

           echo "Adding hpaio entry to /etc/sane.d/dll.conf." ; \

!          if [ $(DESTDIR) != "" ] ; then \

!             cp /etc/sane.d/dll.conf $(DESTDIR)/etc/sane.d/dll.conf; \

!          fi; \

!          echo hpaio >>$(DESTDIR)/etc/sane.d/dll.conf ; \

        fi \

     fi

  

  install-data-hook:

***************

*** 1711,1719 ****

  #

  #       Do full install if not rpm_install.

     if [ "$(rpm_install)" = "no" ]; then \

        if [ -d $(ICON_PATH) ]; then \

!          ln -sf $(DESTDIR)$(icondir)/$(ICON_FILE) $(ICON_PATH)/$(ICON_FILE); \

        fi \

     fi

  #

  #       Install pcard extension.

--- 1714,1723 ----

  #

  #       Do full install if not rpm_install.

     if [ "$(rpm_install)" = "no" ]; then \

        if [ -d $(ICON_PATH) ]; then \

!          test -d $(DESTDIR)$(ICON_PATH) || $(mkdir_p) $(DESTDIR)$(ICON_PATH); \

!          ln -sf $(DESTDIR)$(icondir)/$(ICON_FILE) $(DESTDIR)$(ICON_PATH)/$(ICON_FILE); \

        fi \

     fi

  #

  #       Install pcard extension.

```

If for some reason you get /bin/sh errors complaining about end of file stuff just go through the patch and make sure there is no extra lines

between the commands. Let me know if you have an problems with this.

----------

## nullTrace

So if I was a little more careful about reading the posts I would have seen that zoid got hplip to work using another ebuild. Sorry for not seeing that. The patch still works if anyone else is interested.

----------

## smerf

nullTrace,

Your patch is for hplip-0.8.8 and I have problem with version 0.9 (ebuild provided by neoch - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73709#c20). What about version 0.9? Anyone knows how to make this work?

----------

## neoch

I tried several times to compile my ebuild on several computers, but I'm unable to recreate the bug....

 *slivovice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-net-print_-_hplip-0.9-24859.log"
> ...

 

In your /etc/make.conf you added "sandbox" to FEATURES?

If so try to remove it: FEATURES=" -sandbox"

And try again....

Good luck  :Wink: 

----------

## smerf

 *neoch wrote:*   

> I tried several times to compile my ebuild on several computers, but I'm unable to recreate the bug....
> 
> In your /etc/make.conf you added "sandbox" to FEATURES?
> 
> If so try to remove it: FEATURES=" -sandbox"
> ...

 

Disabling sandbox allowed me to avoid the problem.

Thanks neoch!!!

----------

## sliwowitz

 *neoch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In your /etc/make.conf you added "sandbox" to FEATURES?
> 
> If so try to remove it: FEATURES=" -sandbox"
> ...

 

Thanks a lot, tried FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge hplip and it worked like a charm.  :Smile: 

I hope the ebuild will be included in portage soon.

<ot class="a little">Anyways, I'm almost sure i never added anything like the word `sandbox' anywhere. Is it possible, that it's on by default on ~x86, or could it be hidden somewhere else than /etc/make.conf?</ot>

----------

## adsmith

sandbox is on by default, and that is GOOD.  it means that packages can't muck up your real filesystem when they are building and pre-installing but haven't yet been merged into the system.  In some cases, though, the build/pre-install process is so brain-dead that it's nearly impossible to keep the package in the sandbox when it's building.

----------

## smerf

 *adsmith wrote:*   

> sandbox is on by default, and that is GOOD.  it means that packages can't muck up your real filesystem when they are building and pre-installing but haven't yet been merged into the system.  In some cases, though, the build/pre-install process is so brain-dead that it's nearly impossible to keep the package in the sandbox when it's building.

  I just didn't know that it is possible to temporarily disable sandbox  :Smile: 

----------

## adastra1982

"good news, everyone!" 

- i've just put an ebuild for hplip-0.9.1(-r1) in the buzilla  :Very Happy: 

the info: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73709#c26

it:

builds without "-sandbox",

has corrected dependencies,

has quiet and working init.d script,

resolves problem with newest PyQt

works (for me, at least  :Cool: ).

EDIT:

revision 1 made.

----------

## cogitech

How do i use this ebuild?

Why isn't it in portage?

----------

## zoid

 *cogitech wrote:*   

> How do i use this ebuild?

 I installed it as follows:

Downloaded hplip-*.tar.gz off of the hpinkjet.sf.net site and put it in the /usr/portage/distfiles directory.

Created /usr/local/portage/net-print/hplip/

Put the contents of the ebuild into this folder.

Add hplip to package.keywords

emerge hplip

Then follow the rest of the instructions at http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php to configue the printer.

Hope this helps

----------

## Zyne

Isn't the PyQt package missing in this ebuild?

The instruction on the sourceforce pages mention the installation of PyQt, and afaik the ./probe -bnet in the installation steps don't work without this package...

I could be wrong though, but I got an error message when I tried to run that exact command...

installing PyQt now. We'll see how it ends up...

thanks for the ebuilds though ppl! you save me a lot of time  :Smile: 

EDIT: Appearantly I was using an older ebuild... Everything seems to be fixed with the last revision (0.9.1-r1) afaik...

edit2: appearantly this doesn't work quite well for amd64 platform...

when continuing with the steps mentioned on the sourceforge page, I get this:

```

# ./probe -bnet

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./probe", line 37, in ?

    from base.g import *

  File "/usr/share/hplip/base/g.py", line 68, in ?

    locale.setlocale( locale.LC_ALL, '' )

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/locale.py", line 381, in setlocale

    return _setlocale(category, locale)

locale.Error: unsupported locale setting

```

unfortunately, I have no idea where I might have changed a locale setting... I'm gonna have a close look at it tomorrow though (hopefully)

edit3: I coudln't get any sleep, so I kept playing with it...

Appearantly I had changed some settings in my locales. I put everything back to default, did an env-update, exited and logged in again, and now it works.

The thing is that the probe proggie still can't find the printer on the network, although the different Windows desktops can actually find the printer... dunno what's wrong there

edit 4: this seems to be a known problem... I looked around on the forums over at sourceforge, and they pointed me in the right direction... You have to fill in the IP-address manually...

Everything works great now! the network printer is ready to go... I guess it's finally time to go to bed then  :Smile: 

----------

## sams2100

Great ebuild, worked perfectly for me.  Thanks!

----------

## anders

I'm likely going to install this, when i have swallowed the annoing concept of installing pyqt- pyqscintilla [!ssic] as well as perl-tk... Does the hp code really depend on all those? I just want a printer driver you know...

----------

